# Loss of a pet



## Mitts & Tess




----------



## gizmothecat

Yes!!!!


----------



## bobbycos

that is what i did for our petey (1995-2012)


----------



## 10cats2dogs

This is also what I believe...


----------



## Marcia

My sentiments exactly! I feel the hole in the room (and my heart) almost immediately and I know there are so many more waiting for homes that I start looking within a week. There is nothing like new love to help you move past the pain of loss.


----------



## Arianwen

My darling Oz died several weeks ago - we now have two new babies in the house - from the same shelter.

Just to add that introductions are going very well with the other five (and the dog).


----------



## Marcia

Yea for Arienwen!! I'm so glad things are going well!


----------



## Arianwen

They are going better than we could possibly have expected!


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie

When I lost my Pepper, I adopted Samson and Lilah! Such joy they have brought. I don't think you can stay sad with kittens in your life. I think we honor the memory of our lost babies when we save another.


----------



## jking

When we lost Tiger and Misty last fall we decided to adopt 2 kittens in their memory. 
I also believe we honor their memory by saving another.


----------

